# Painting aluminum window trim/ product suggestion



## mjkpainting (Feb 12, 2008)

Don't break my balls b/c I would re-wrap the aluminum but she says she doesn't have the money.

I have a client that is adamant on me painting her aluminum ledge and trims on her windows.

Does anyone know of a good paint product that will adhere and somewhat last??????

I was thinking Metalic paint from BM????

Thanks 
MJK Painting LLC


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Any good paint should stick well to the aluminum trim. I am assuming that is is already factory finished? Just make sure the surface is clean and chalk free. I would probably go will a regular 100% acrylic/waterborne exterior paint or a metal and wood enamel (like BM's).


----------



## JTP (Apr 29, 2007)

If you search out this topic on other places, you will find varying opinions on this. I recently had the same type of situation come up. After some research:

1) Washed all surfaces to be painted thoroughly with TSP substitue and a little bit of soap--any liquid soap will do. Make sure to rinse very well.

2) Prime with oil base primer. Latex paints, including primers, will react and can cause bubbling because of the interaction with the aluminum and latex paint. Amonia is the culpert here.

3) Finish with a good latex finish and use Emulsa Bond (EB), made by Food to help with adhesion.

JTP


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

EmulsaBond only works if there is chalk present, from what I understaind. If you do not have a chalky surface, it is not doing anything and may even be detrimental.
I know oil and galvanized is a bad combo, but did not know that aluminum and latex was a bad combo, I will have to look into that.


----------



## Primer Guy (Apr 20, 2007)

400W from XIM for a tight bond that won't scratch off and any good latex topcoat. I have a sample of 400W on aluminum. Contact me if you would like one.


----------



## acrylicrecoating (Jun 16, 2008)

Paint aluminum ALL the time we powerwash with no additives and recoat with Sherwin Williams superpaint have never had peel in many many years.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

the real question is how much should I charge to paint a window frame.:whistling2:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have never painted raw Aluminum, but the previously coated stuff I always thought was the easiest to paint substrate known to man.


----------



## Dmax Consulting (Jul 22, 2008)

If you are worried about adhesion, use a bonding primer that specifies aluminum as an approved substrate. You can find these in acrylic and alkyd formulations.


----------



## Z paint (Jan 16, 2008)

i would just powerwash it and add emulsa_bond to the first coat only....and try to paint in the shade cause the sun will make it dry all quick and look streaky...although dont beat urself up to much on that cause it is only usually we painters who notice these little flaws...spraying will also stop the streak problem


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Aluminum is very cut and dry. Clean, dry, and dull. Paint with acrylic like 363 BM Latex Metal & Wood Low Luster, or M29 DTM 100% Acrylic Latex Enamel, or M28 DTM 100% Acrylic Enamel. Any DTM or 100% Acrylic coating is ideal for aluminum from any manufacturer. BM DTM's have tenasious grip and color retention.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> the real question is how much should I charge to paint a window frame.:whistling2:


I was wondering also, but need to know the per floor sq ft cost. :thumbsup:


----------



## Boyfromthenorth (Jun 18, 2008)

XIM Like the other fella said. Also try STIX by INSLX, its great for places where you might be nervous about a more generic primer.


----------

